# Young male dog is leaking



## Matt Strader (Oct 8, 2011)

We have a two year old boxer. He is leaking urine from his penis. The first time it happened, there was a large amount in his bed, so we brought him to the vet. She gave him some antibiotics and sent us on our way. It didn't happen again for a while, but when it did, we brought him back. This time she had suggested "was it raining when this happened?". It had been raining that night, and we'd chalked it up to him not wanting to go outside. Well, I've noticed that our carpet has some small dribbles on it, here and there. There were a few other, not as serious, times when this happened. But, we were not 100% positive it was from him, or maybe spilled water. 

Today, I was on the patio, and as he stood up, I noticed a few drops fall. I am concerned about this, obviously. I have read a few things online about it, but it's all the same stuff the vet says. She came recommended and has been practicing for a number of years. She has done urine, and stool samples, to no avail. 

I do not know what to do. Find a different vet? I'm tired of going to the same one, only to get the same answers. 

Finally, I'm not sure if it's connected, but he has bouts of depression, that usually only last a few hours, up to a day. He won't eat and he is extremely lethargic. The tip of his nose is usually wet, except for the top, closest to the bridge of it. It is cracked and dry. The vet has never said a word about it so I just figured it was nothing. 

Please, if you have any kind of info, now is the time to say it.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

He may just have an incontinence problem. I've heard great things about this product : http://www.homeopet.com/leaksnomore.html


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

>>> he has bouts of depression, that usually only last a few hours, up to a day. He won't eat and he is extremely lethargic.

This is not an emotional problem, it is a sign of an unhappy dog, maybe in pain. I assume that your vet gave you an antibiotic for a UTI for 14 days. If she only gave you 7 days of meds, that could be an issue to consider. It's not a Vet issue but a drug company recommendation, which she followed. Ask her about that ... and post the name of the meds that you were using... I can't help, but someone else may recognize them. 

Another thing to consider is blood workup.... But you might search Google for canine incontinence ... or canine urinary tract infection ...


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

If it's not a UTI it's possible that he has a problem with his urethra or ureters. If it is an ongoing problem, I might ask for a referral to an internist.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Was a urinalysis ever done? Bladder x-rays and ultrasound?


----------



## JennyT (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi! 

I was searching the internet for an answer to this exact question. My 4 1/4 year old male boxer is having the exact same problems. We've done urinalysis, bladder x-rays, antibiotics (even though no infection was present) and now my vet wants to do an ultrasound. I was wondering, did you ever find out what was causing this with your boy? 

Thanks!
Jennifer


----------

